# 45 gallon setup compatablity



## Zechariah.Pierce (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello all,

I'm new to cichlids and new to this forum, but I'm very excited to have this as a new hobby!

I have cycled a 45 gallong (3 ft long) tank with multible sized flower pots and a piece of drift wood to provide variable territories. I've read mixed opinions on serveral species compatability, so I figured I'd ask about my plan spefically...

I currently have one yellow lab. and two red empress peacocks. I am planning on adding another YL, along with an Ahli, a couple more peacocks and a Synodontis Multipunctata catfish. All Jouveniles (about an inch)...

Should this work compatability wise? Size of tank/fish wise? Could I add a few acei's to help with algae?

Thanks in advance for posting! 

Z


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Unfortunately a 3ft long tank is very limiting for Malawian cichilds.

The Red Empress, many peacocks and Scieanochromis fryeri (the proper name for fish people call ahli in err) all get too big, and often aggressive for a 3ft tank. Pseudotropheus elegans "acei" also get too big for this sized tank.

Yellow Labs work pretty well though, so perhaps a group of one male, and three females, along with a Peacock trio, such as Maulana bicolour would work though. A single Synodontis is likely to hide all the time, so might not add much to the aquarium.


----------



## Zechariah.Pierce (Apr 18, 2011)

Gotcha...

What cichlids would you recommend then other than the yellow lab?


----------



## Zechariah.Pierce (Apr 18, 2011)

Also, what other cats would you recommend?


----------



## Zechariah.Pierce (Apr 18, 2011)

Nevermind, I see you actually already suggested a different peacock. Let me try to upload a pic of mine... I'm not entirely sure they're Red Empresses, and neither was the store from which I bought them... Just my best guess!


----------



## Zechariah.Pierce (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok, can't figure out how to post a pic.. Help?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... hp?t=21085


----------



## Zechariah.Pierce (Apr 18, 2011)

[/img]









So is this a red empress?


----------



## Zechariah.Pierce (Apr 18, 2011)

The tank, so as to show scale... no pun intended. :/


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Copadichromis borleyi... another 8" fish that requires room to swim. More room than you've got.


----------



## Zechariah.Pierce (Apr 18, 2011)

Cool. Thanks. My aquarium store will probably order what you suggested and swap with me. Yellow labs and Maulana bicolours it is 

Did you have a catfish or bottom feeder suggestion that would work well with those?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Bristlenose pleces should work fine. That would be all I'd add in your tank, and I wouldn't add them in until the tank is well established.


----------



## Zechariah.Pierce (Apr 18, 2011)

Awesome. Thanks so much for your feedback!


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I have a 45 gallon tank. It is very limited for Africans. But I worked with a reputable online retailer (one of the forum sponsors) who recommended blue orchid peacocks as the only peacock that would thrive in such a small tank AND would allow me to have more than one male. (actually, I think maylandi would also have worked) He was totally right and it's a fantastic tank.

Stock:

3 M blue orchid peacocks
5 F blue orchid peacocks
6 s. lucippinis (dwarf petricola)

the tank has been running for more than a year wiht ZERO issues. All three males are fully colored up and gorgeous. Even the femalese aren't bad looking . I highly recommend this stocking for a small tank.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

hollyfish2000 said:


> I have a 45 gallon tank. It is very limited for Africans. But I worked with a reputable online retailer (one of the forum sponsors) who recommended blue orchid peacocks as the only peacock that would thrive in such a small tank AND would allow me to have more than one male. (actually, I think maylandi would also have worked) He was totally right and it's a fantastic tank.
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...


Kandeenses, Maylandis and other dwarf peacocks could work well in a (species only) small tank. -That's why your blue orchids have thrived and the males have colored up. However, if the OP were to place a single male Kandeense in a community tank, he'll lose most of his color.

*Hollyfish2000*, I'm sure your tank looks fantastic though! :thumb:


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Sorry I wasn't more clear. I was advocating this stocking list for him. although OPA mentioned fish he had already gotten, he seemed open to different stocking suggestions.


----------



## Zechariah.Pierce (Apr 18, 2011)

Indeed. I'm very open to suggestions


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

hollyfish2000 said:


> Sorry I wasn't more clear. I was advocating this stocking list for him. although OPA mentioned fish he had already gotten, he seemed open to different stocking suggestions.


 :thumb:


----------



## mokujin22 (Jan 19, 2010)

hollyfish2000 said:


> I have a 45 gallon tank. It is very limited for Africans. But I worked with a reputable online retailer (one of the forum sponsors) who recommended blue orchid peacocks as the only peacock that would thrive in such a small tank AND would allow me to have more than one male. (actually, I think maylandi would also have worked) He was totally right and it's a fantastic tank.
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...


Holly's blue orchids are awesome! :thumb:


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

mokujin22 said:


> hollyfish2000 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 45 gallon tank. It is very limited for Africans. But I worked with a reputable online retailer (one of the forum sponsors) who recommended blue orchid peacocks as the only peacock that would thrive in such a small tank AND would allow me to have more than one male. (actually, I think maylandi would also have worked) He was totally right and it's a fantastic tank.
> ...


I'm sure! Still waiting on a picture... :wink:


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Tony -- is that you????

I have some not-great photos but I'm too technically challenged to figure out how to post them.

And, as if it wasn't already clear, I [heart] my blue orchids!


----------

